# how many acres needed for coon hunting?



## karlfishing (Dec 20, 2009)

i have access to 40 acres in blairsville, close to blueridge .  it is unhunted except for a deer poacher who left the remains of 2 deer for us  . anyways i was going to ask if someone with coon dogs would like to take me hunting on our property but i think 40 acres may not be enough?


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 20, 2009)

It is enough, I havnt coon hunted in years. When I was younger had 2 good dogs, it was a blast. If you go, and have never been, relise you are not just going hunting, you are about to get hooked on it..lol.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Dec 20, 2009)

aint it bo!!!!! its addictive and i've deer hunted for years untill i went coon huntin pretty much stoped deer huntin there's something about it that gets in ya blood


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 20, 2009)

you better have permision from the adjacent land owners bc most coon dogs if not struck quick will clear a creek on 40 acres in about 3 minutes!


----------



## hoopdaddy (Dec 20, 2009)

all you can get then some


----------



## holler tree (Dec 20, 2009)

you can hunt all night on 40 acres with a bluetick.    somebody had to say it


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, Holler tree and thats after he has struck in. LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2009)

40 AC aint gonna be enough..Unless you know who owns the land around it..Any bears on it?


----------



## hoopdaddy (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with ya ga dawg 40 acres thin coons or thick coon not enough here 

                                                   hoopdaddy


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 21, 2009)

Put you out some Feeders & see if that helps sometimes you can tree a little faster that way.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 22, 2009)

40 acres aint near enough to coonhunt on


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Dec 22, 2009)

My dogs would blow through that in a matter of minutes unless it was thick in coon.Fence it in and start a no kill coon pen.You could make some extra cash charging 30 bucks a nite.


----------

